# New Vendor



## Superbuytires (Aug 3, 2006)

Hey Guys,
Just wanted to introduce myself. I'm mainly just going to be mainly pushing Asanti and Savini Forged. Feel free to call me for pricing. We stock a lot a the 2 and 3 piece wheels so the lead time is not as long.


----------

